# Can someone help me edit this photo



## itsericayo (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't need any professional help, it can be as beginner! 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]okay so my coworker believes in mermaids, and I believe in it too, but he is sooooo passionate about it so i was wondering if anyone with Photoshop skills that can edit this picture to make it seem like hes a mermaid! like a tail coming out of the water red hair like Ariel? or even Sebastian? from the little mermaid! ANYTHING! lol please! I would do it but im at work and we dont have Photoshop on the computers at work, and I don't want to use paint because that would take forever. So I would greatly appreciate it! Please and thank you! [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Thats the picture 
http://i41.tinypic.com/5vn9li.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2013)

How much you paying?


----------

